# Need Rear Slide Replacement Guide Rails/support



## GypsyRN (Mar 20, 2017)

Help! I am in search of replacement guide rails/support for my 2003 Outback 25RSS. The dealer wants $500 just for parts. I cannot even find the rear slideout mentioned in the manual- let alone the exact name to search for replacement parts. Pic below points to what I am missing. Any thoughts?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Just a thought, may be a local welding shop could custom make you replacements. If you have an old one to use as an example it could be the shop can make more sturdy and longer lasting replacements.

I had a shop it Clovis, NM make me a custom car in tow bar so I could tow my Datsun behind my Chevy van for a cross country trip. He designed, cut, and welded an outstanding bar and it worked like a champ. Any how... my $.02! :ibbanana:


----------



## 26KBRS (Jul 18, 2014)

Following this thread. I am in need of the bracket that holds the support bars in the above photo. Cannot fInd a metal bracket. Domestic makes a similar one for awning but it is plastic.


----------



## OutbackerTim2 (Aug 1, 2016)

26KBRS said:


> Following this thread. I am in need of the bracket that holds the support bars in the above photo. Cannot fInd a metal bracket. Domestic makes a similar one for awning but it is plastic.


Found some online, maybe one of them will work. If not, maybe you can use one of the plastic ones for your awning and relocate the metal one for the slideout since they are the same part.

http://www.rvpartscountry.com/RvAwningHardware


----------



## TomB1970 (May 1, 2019)

Hi, I know this is an old thread but I just bought a 2003 23RS and need a right side support arm as the old owner had lost it; has a source been found?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Take a look at this.

https://www.trekwood.com/products/181200/Mechanism-Support-Assy-Rear-Slide


----------



## TomB1970 (May 1, 2019)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Any luck finding out if this is what you were looking for?


----------



## TomB1970 (May 1, 2019)

Sorry for the delayed response. It appears that the support is for a queen bed and rather expensive. I appreciate your help but I decided to make my own, it will be less than have the price also. I bought back to back deep aluminum unistrut without holes and am in the process of cutting the sides down to the proper dimensions. Unistrut square u- bolt clamps will be used for the camper connection points on the support.


----------

